# Case trouble



## spacemud (May 21, 2009)

I don't think this would be categorised under Case Modding so I guess this is the next logical place for it to be - please correct me if I'm wrong.

Basically, I bought a Packard Bell iMedia S3720 a few months ago (something which I now regret, durrr). The specs:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8300 @ 2.50GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
3072MB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i

This is quite satisfactory for my needs - that is, everything but the pitiful graphics card. I've got an old NVIDIA 8600 GT from my old PC that isn't great, but will do as a replacement.

Problem is, the case itself is extremely compact which makes moving parts around a pain. When trying to install my graphics card, the motherboard appears to be installed too low for it to be fitted correctly.

So, my question is: would it be possible (and practical) to perhaps buy a new case (something bigger than the one I have a present) and transfer all the parts across to that one? As well as a bigger case being able to accommodate my graphics card, it'll also make future upgrades easier.

The next problem being, I'm not particularly savvy when it comes to cases. Are motherboards backwards compatible when it comes to fitting in bigger cases? (ie, will a MicroATX motherboard fit in an ATX case?). Also, will there be any other things I need to purchase or take care of before moving all the parts over? Forgive me for my apparent noobness, but I'd like to make sure I'm not overlooking anything before I fork over my money.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is feasible. A Micro ATX Mobo will fit in a ATX case. You should also look at a bigger/better quality brand (SeaSonic/Corsair) PSU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

By too low do happen to mean too close to the rear of the case?
PCIe and all add in cards are standard dimensions, are you sure your trying to install it into the PCIe slot? for that matter are you sure that board has a PCIe on it?


----------



## spacemud (May 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's a PCI-E slot, the pins match up and would seem to fit in fine.

The issue is quite hard to describe - when trying to align the card with the expansion slot opening (not sure of its exact name), I can't align it properly as the motherboard is blocking it. I'm thinking maybe my graphics card is too large, but I'd much rather get a bigger case so it can accommodate it, amongst other things.

Just to verify, is the form factor of the motherboard and the PSU the only considerations when picking a case?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the case a narrow model where the card would actually be longer(measuring from the motherboard to the side cover) then the case?

Most Atx cases will take a Atx, mAtx or uAtx sized board, and of course a ATX sized power supply. 

There are however several OEM manufacturers using nonstandard size motherboards Dell being the biggest.

Can you post a picture of the slot and card or card in the slot?


----------

